# Venison hamburgers recipes



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I grilled up some venison burgers the other day that came out really good.

All my ground venison is package in about 1.5 pound packs and are straight venison. I do this because when we make whatever we will mix it right there with a pound of 70/30 hamburger or whatever hamburger mix is on hand. Anyway here is what I did to the deer & cow burgers...

Mix up and make your burgers with about 1.5 lbs. of ground deer, 1 lb. ground cow, 1/3 pureed white onion, about a cup of bread crumbs (not seasoned bread crumb) and Montreal seasoning to taste. I did not measure the bread crumbs or Montreal seasoning I did by guesstimating. 

Fired of some mesquite in the Ol Smokey and grilled about 8 patties to medium rare to a medium.

Been eaten on them for a few days, just had one for dinner, and gots one left.


What your favorite deer burger recipe?


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I grilled up some venison burgers the other day that came out really good.
> 
> All my ground venison is package in about 1.5 pound packs and are straight venison. I do this because when we make whatever we will mix it right there with a pound of 70/30 hamburger or whatever hamburger mix is on hand. Anyway here is what I did to the deer & cow burgers...
> 
> ...


Try going a little less with the bread crumbs, add an egg, and about 2 TBL of Dijon White wine mustard.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds great, I'm going to give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Both sound good. Started cutting the deer burger with brisket last year and what a difference. We won't get burned out by July like we used to since its got just enough beef/fat in it. Definately will try the bread crumbs, egg and onions though. Kind of meatloaf ish but not over the top I'm sure.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Both sound good. Started cutting the deer burger with brisket last year and what a difference. We won't get burned out by July like we used to since its got just enough beef/fat in it. Definately will try the bread crumbs, egg and onions though. Kind of meatloaf ish but not over the top I'm sure.


I will admit it is. The wife uses the bread crumbs in the meat loaf. I just used them because I wanted to grill and also kind of did the pureed onion and Montreal steak seasoning for the grill.

But it is all good, because when the wife does a meatloaf (with the beef and venison) I still make sandwiches for lunch with the leftover. lol


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Captain Stansel said:


> Try going a little less with the bread crumbs, add an egg, and about 2 TBL of Dijon White wine mustard.


The next batch, I will. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I mix my deer with ground up brisket perfect fat content!


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

I will grind a pack of bacon down and mix with my deer for burgers. I do the same for the cow meet also. It adds the flavor of bacon but it is not at all greasy or oily like you would expect bacon to be. Hell it bacon, you cant go wrong.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

We like to bacon wrap the thick patties like filet mignons and then grill them. I cook them to about 150 degrees internal temp. Good stuff.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i get my venison done packaged the same way , venison only, when i make what i call"bronto" burgers i use a pack of ground deer, and a pack of jimmy dean's pan sausage. i mix it all up in a bowl, add about a cup of honey bbq sauce, season it with texjoy special bbq seasoning, a lil blk pepper, garlic powder. after all is mixed throughly i place it back in fridge for about 2hours, "meat seems to hold together better the longer it sits for me" then on to hot grill..


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

brisket is where its at trust me!


----------



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

I make nilgai burgers. 1lbs of nilgai meat and half a role of hot jimmy dean pan sausage with onions, chopped Serrano peppers with bacon and cheese. It's the Best!!! The wife also makes cheese burger nilgai steaks. Get ur hands on some nilgai meat is u canðŸ‘


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Have taken several nilgia, they are tasty, but I add nothing to my wild game meat.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I will. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

X100 on the beef brisket mix. Awesome burgers at 50/50 untrimmed.


----------

